# Wilson Combat And NightHawk...



## KBar666 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok both great choices but you had to choose one or the other...,who?


----------



## AWP (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmm...what do you want to do with your weapon? Is this for gunsmithing work or a purchase?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wilson Combat, I think the Night Hawks are way over priced for what you get. Besides WC has a hell of a better and longer rep in 1911's.

That being said, I won't drop that kind of coin for a "tactical or combat" pistol. Now a NM hardball bulls eye gun, yeah but I wont be using WC or NH for that either.:2c:


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 15, 2010)

I own one of both manufacturers.  I like the Wilson, if that means anything ?


----------



## policemedic (Oct 16, 2010)

I carry a Wilson CQB/rail whenever I'm not working.  The gun is about 6 years old, has about 25K through it, and runs like a scalded dog.  It still shoots better than I do (I can hear the wisecracks now...).  The only parts I've replaced are buffer springs and shok-buffs.  It was a nice tax deduction 

I like Nighthawk as well, and will likely own one. They're a newer company, that's true.  But they were started by former Wilson 'smiths, so there's a fair bit of experience there.

If I had to choose between the two, I'd pick the one closest to my hand or perhaps the one the dealer priced a bit cheaper.  

I can tell you that Wilson customer service was excellent when I ordered the pistol and whenever I called them for anything.

I don't think you'll regret either one.


----------

